# Thrash Metal Anyone?



## King_Raxxor (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm new here so hello all.  Anyways, i'm wondering if there any speed metalheads (thrashers to be precise, but i use this term just incase some might be confused).  Yeah, i'm a retro 80's thrasher (and yes, i do wear a vest, i think it would be cool if they had some fur/scaly patches on it cuz if they did, i'd put it on and wear it to Anthrocon this year lol) and i just looove music with speed, gives me a hard-on, XD!  Anyone here that likes to thrash it up to old-school metallica or exodus?

And if your curious, theres a list of bands you guys should check out if your curious...........

80's Thrash/Speed:
Overkill
Possessed
Death
Testament
Exodus (Bonded By Blood)
Anthrax (You can't get any more metal than these guys)
Megadeth (Mustaine is my idol)
Slayer (their old stuff, particulary Show No Mercy and the song "The Anti-Christ")
Diamondhead
Exciter (No one knows about them, but they are speed metal that came out at the same time as motorhead)
Sodom
Kreator
Destruction (Mad Butcher) (German Hard-core Thrash Metal)
Venom (For An Underground Band, they had the biggest influence on major mainstream bands ever such as Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, ect.)
Mercyful Fate/King Diamond (Gods!)
StormTroopers Of Death (Side project of Anthrax)
Motorhead (lemmy is god)
Black Sabbath (Metal would cease to exsist if it werent for these guys)
Led Zeppelin
Jimmi Hendrix
Van Halen
Ronnie James Dio
Thin Lizzy
Metal Church
Helloween
Judas Priest
Iron Maiden
DragonForce (I used to love these guys but with all the glam and exaggeration, its getting annoying)
Dragonland
Stratovarious
Kalmah (Black/Power Metal)
Kansas (Dust In The Wind)
Loudness (Japanese 80's Metal Band)
Metallica (Early Days, Kill Em All the best CD they ever made)
Scorpions
Sepultura
Motley Crue
Warrant (The only song i like from em is Cherry Pie, but i would still prefer Hair Metal than all the shit they call music nowadays)
Morbid Angel
Bathory (80's Black Metal)
Dethklok (Metalocalypse is sick as hell!)
Immortal (Norweign Black Metal)
Amon Amarth (Viking Metal)
Suicidal Tendencies (Punk, but with solos, you could call em Crossover Metal/Punk like D.R.I.)
Aura Noir
Burzum
Agent Steel (Technical Bay-Area Thrash Metal)
3 Inches Of Blood (music is good, but the screaming vocals i dislike)
Rata Blanca (Spanish Argentinan Power Metal)
X-Japan
Dragonhammer
Armored Saint 
Pestilence (Early 80's Thrash/Death Metal with thrash vocals)
Heathen
Whiplash
Tank
Death Angel (Philipino-American Thrash Metal)
Running Wild (Pirate Metal from Germany)
Queensyrche
Dark Angel
Laaz Rockit
Tankard (Empty Tankard!)
Exumer
Assassin
Sacred Reich (90's Thrash)
Sadus
Viking

.............and a whole crap-load i'm forgetting, lol.

C'mon, show off your furry pride and thrash up this thread!! m/ ( 'o' ) m/


----------



## Esplender (Apr 21, 2007)

There's not many bands on that list which I like, no words can express how much I hate Anthrax. But Testament, fuck yeah.

Not sure about the term 'pirate' metal, I think it's just for the novelty, and it shouldn't be considered as a genre by itself, like how Caninus and Hatebeak have animals for vocalists, but they still fall under the death metal category instead of "BRUTAL FUCKING ANIMETAL DESTRUCTION FUCK" or whatever.

An acquaintance of mine did a show with Sodom at one point. 8)

My list of suggested bands:
Arcturus
1349
Melechesh
Dark Funeral
Decapitated
Absu
Anal Vomit
Krisiun
Emperor
Exhumed
Sarcofago (One of the early inspirations for black metal)
Gamma Ray
Demons & Wizards
Gehenna
Mayhem
Royal Hunt
Graveland
Hirax
Behexen
The Gathering
Hemdale
Beherit
Gorgoroth
Hellhammer
Thunderbolt
Keep Of Kalessin
Yyrkoon
Tsjuder (Personally, I prefer these guys over Immortal)
Kekal
Limbonic Art
Korpiklaani
Marduk
Maze Of Torment
Corpus Christii
Morbid
Negura Bunget
Pelican
Necrophagist
Pig Destroyer
Satanic Warmaster
Prostitute Disfigurement
Rotting Christ
Sex Machineguns
Entombed
Vader
Zyklon
Tiamat
Sigh
Nihilist


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 21, 2007)

Dragonforce FTW.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 21, 2007)

Megadeth changed their sound in the "famous" Countdown to Extinction record in '92, they went from speed metal to um... I dunno what to even call it.Â Â I prefer the slower, grittier, heavier Megadeth, despite loving "Rust in Peace", one of the greatest speed metal albums ever.


----------



## King_Raxxor (Apr 21, 2007)

Aikon said:
			
		

> Megadeth changed their sound in the "famous" Countdown to Extinction record in '92, they went from speed metal to um... I dunno what to even call it.  I prefer the slower, grittier, heavier Megadeth, despite loving "Rust in Peace", one of the greatest speed metal albums ever.



Yeah, I know.  I personally like all of their albums up until Cryptic Writings and Risk being their lamest album ever, in fact, lets not mention that album ever, it never happened.  But "The System Has Failed" seemed a little promising.  I can't wait till their new album "United Abominations" comes out in a month or two!



			
				esplender said:
			
		

> There's not many bands on that list which I like, no words can express how much I hate Anthrax. But Testament, fuck yeah.
> 
> Not sure about the term 'pirate' metal, I think it's just for the novelty, and it shouldn't be considered as a genre by itself, like how Caninus and Hatebeak have animals for vocalists, but they still fall under the death metal category instead of "BRUTAL FUCKING ANIMETAL DESTRUCTION FUCK" or whatever.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine did a show with Sodom at one point.



I dunno, I love Anthrax, they're one of my fav bands up there with being my personal top 10, Destruction, Anthrax, King Diamond/Mercyful Fate, Megadeth, Slayer (early works), Black Sabbath, Motorhead, and i forgot to mention Darkthrone and Assassin, another German Thrash band.  

And I see you have Hirax (Katon is awesome) on that list as well as Sarcofago.  I didn't mention them cuz i was barely getting in to 'em, including Celtic Frost and Hellhammer.  

I kinda disagree with your list as well though, i'm not a huge fan of Death Metal, i can't stand those vocals.  I seem like a hypocryte cuz i listen to Black Metal but at least they have some pretty unique vocals, for DM has those same stupid growling vocals I can't stand to listen to, and it's not as artistic. 

Don't get me wrong, i like some death metal, but i prefer the earlier 80's and early 90's DM, i.e. Morbid Angel and Deicide.  I like black metal, but i listen to it about 20% of the time, the rest is 80's thrash and old-school.  I like music that you can understand what they're playing and what they're saying and just having some fun (i.e. Anthrax, those goofs lol)  and love it with some speed that just makes you wanna bang your head against the stage, cuz "Metal Is All That You Need!" m/ -Exodus - Bonded By Blood


----------



## DavidN (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm more into power than thrash, but I did notice a couple of favourites of mine coming up - Helloween and Gamma Ray. Another band that not many people seem to have heard of is Iron Savior, which seems to be getting more Judas Priest-inspired with every album.

I used to be really into Iron Maiden, but my interest in them has dropped off a bit now. Like Metallica, I think they've got worse over time (though they seem just to have collectively gone senile rather than the advanced breakdown that Metallica suffered).


----------



## Aikon (Apr 21, 2007)

King_Raxxor said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.Â Â I personally like all of their albums up until Cryptic Writings and Risk being their lamest album ever, in fact, lets not mention that album ever, it never happened.Â Â But "The System Has Failed" seemed a little promising.Â Â I can't wait till their new album "United Abominations" comes out in a month or two!



I liked Cryptic Writings, at least, there were some good songs on there before that abonimation called "Risk" (funny how the title lived up to its name!).   Not their best but some good songs like FFF, Trust, Vortex,.... but there were some really crappy songs too.  

I have to admit, I'm not a huge fan of Megadeth's newer works.Â Â "Die Dead Enough" was a pretty cool song from TSHF though.Â Â I might give "United" a try if I remember to check it out when it's released


----------



## Aikon (Apr 21, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I used to be really into Iron Maiden, but my interest in them has dropped off a bit now. Like Metallica, I think they've got worse over time (though they seem just to have collectively gone senile rather than the advanced breakdown that Metallica suffered).




It's true Maiden will never be like they were from the the Powerslave, Somewhere in Time, and Seventh Son era, but have you given "Dance of Death", and "A Matter of Life & Death" a try?  Aside from their titles, there's some good shit there.  Not their best, but it's not bad either.  "Montsegur" is probably their best song since "Fear of the Dark" IMHO.  

BTW thanks for the heads up on Iron Savior, think I'll give them a try tonight!


----------



## DavidN (Apr 22, 2007)

They're the kind of band that you either think is genius or just incredibly daft (though you might say they've become a bit more accessible now that they've moved away from their continuing storyline).

As for Iron Maiden, I got Dance of Death the day it came out - Montsegur was a definite highlight, and I didn't realize how brilliant "Paschendale" was until a few listens later. While they're not exactly my favourite band any more, I think that album had enough good material on it to call it a decent purchase.

I haven't got around to getting AMOLAD, but I've heard "Brighter than a Thousand Suns" and felt that it just sounded like a mess - good lyrics notwithstanding. I've been told that it isn't one of the best songs on it, though.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 22, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> They're the kind of band that you either think is genius or just incredibly daft (though you might say they've become a bit more accessible now that they've moved away from their continuing storyline).
> 
> As for Iron Maiden, I got Dance of Death the day it came out - Montsegur was a definite highlight, and I didn't realize how brilliant "Paschendale" was until a few listens later. While they're not exactly my favourite band any more, I think that album had enough good material on it to call it a decent purchase.
> 
> I haven't got around to getting AMOLAD, but I've heard "Brighter than a Thousand Suns" and felt that it just sounded like a mess - good lyrics notwithstanding. I've been told that it isn't one of the best songs on it, though.



"Brighter Than a Thousand Suns" is definately not the best on that album. I'd try a few more songs like "The Legacy", "...Benjamin Breeg", and "The Longest Day".  30 second clips don't do these songs any justice whatsoever, that 30 second limit needs to go... but that's another topic.  

AMOLAD reminds me of X Factor with Blaze Baily in it's kinda slow and dark but unlike the former which at least had "The Sign of the Cross" AMOLAD doesn't have a standout song.  They're all just decent to good, nothing great.  

BTW just bought "Condition Red", downloading now but from the clips so far I think I'll dig it.


----------



## King_Raxxor (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm beginning to see a huuuge Thrash Metal comeback hitting L.A. and the Bay Area.  Everywhere, its coming back.  Tight Jeans, Cut-off Denim Jackets with Metallica and Venom patches.  It just might be the new thing in 2010, if it hasn't already happened.  

It already is starting to feel like 1983 again from where I live, and according to the internet, L.A. isn't the only place.  And when i mean 1983, i'm not talking about those stupid lame Glam bands (even though some i like),  its the underground thrash metal bands popping out.  

Hell, we might even see another legendary band like Megadeth or another "big 4".  
Even bands of 2007 are doing styles of N.W.O.B.H.M. Speed Metal like Motorhead, DiamondHead, Tank and such but with they're own style.  Its great, its about time all this shitty new music dies out anyways, i swear if i have to be forced to listen to anymore scream/emo fucking bands, i'm gonna go fucking Insane!

Sorry to emo or Nu-Metal fans, but i hate it with a passion, i used to listen to that crap like Disturbed, Slipknot, ect., until i discovered retro speed metal like Exumer, Metallica's early stuff, Anthrax, Slayer, Megadeth, Assassin, Destruction ect., and I swear, it is the most amazing thing ever!!

I'm wondering if the Thrash Metal Scene has hit the fandom, i see furry punks (i.e. Mca_Jabberwocky is fucking awesome to talk to), Black Metal/Power Metal fans, but what about old school retro 80's speed metal fans like myself?  It would be real great to meet some others like myself that enjoy bands like that:wink:


----------



## Esplender (Apr 23, 2007)

King_Raxxor said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to see a huuuge Thrash Metal comeback hitting L.A. and the Bay Area.  Everywhere, its coming back.  Tight Jeans, Cut-off Denim Jackets with Metallica and Venom patches.  It just might be the new thing in 2010, if it hasn't already happened.



The thrash/true metal scene has always been there if you look in the right places.


----------



## Itreyu (Apr 25, 2007)

King_Raxxor said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to see a huuuge Thrash Metal comeback hitting L.A. and the Bay Area.Â Â Everywhere, its coming back.Â Â Tight Jeans, Cut-off Denim Jackets with Metallica and Venom patches.Â Â It just might be the new thing in 2010, if it hasn't already happened.Â Â
> 
> It already is starting to feel like 1983 again from where I live, and according to the internet, L.A. isn't the only place.Â Â And when i mean 1983, i'm not talking about those stupid lame Glam bands (even though some i like),Â Â its the underground thrash metal bands popping out.Â Â
> 
> ...



Uhh huge comeback in LA? lol what? 

Emo/Screamo/Indie/Hardcore is whats going on down here in LA and Im glad to be a part of it. Its also nice bringing it into the fandom =)

Infact its pretty much everywhere and taking over real nice, Warped tour, Sounds of the Underground, Taste of Chaos, the best local shows EVER, INSANE crowds. Oh oh and guess who's replacing metal acts at ozzfest now? lol

No one's mentioned 
the Black Dahlia Murder? 
The Agony Scene? 
Norma Jean?  
The Red Chord?

Props to Megadeth and Slayer mentions.


----------



## King_Raxxor (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, that "scene" has always been around for quite some time now, and I despise going to metal shows and seeing lame ass hardcore dancing, no offense.  But its gonna die though.  My friend listens to hardcore (but not all scene about it), and even he says its getting too annoying and will slowly rot.  

But Thrash Metal is barely starting out and showing some signs of life in the underground, if you don't see it now, you'll be seeing it pretty soon.  Not just here, all over the world!  I saw a lot of bad ass bands popping out from places like Brazil, Mexico, Greece, the U.K., even Turkey.  

I should know, I live in L.A. too.  (btw, nice thought i'm not the only fur*scaley actually* in L.A.)

And just to show you, here's just a taste of whats coming out, with some REAL metal, lol...................

Local Bands::
Fueled By Fire "Thrash Is Back" (so, so true),  Guys are from East La, orale!!  Thats where I was born!

Merciless Death - Exumer & Ready To Kill, looove these fucking songs.  I can't wait to go to Thrasho De Mayo and circle pit up that shit!

Sakrificer - South Centeral Thrash Metal (warmachine, septic death)

Violator - Thrash From Brazil all of em are good!

And sooo much more, but i'm too damn lazy to post any more. 

Spread The Fire!!!


----------



## Itreyu (Apr 26, 2007)

King_Raxxor said:
			
		

> Well, that "scene" has always been around for quite some time now, and I despise going to metal shows and seeing lame ass hardcore dancing, no offense.Â Â But its gonna die though.Â Â My friend listens to hardcore (but not all scene about it), and even he says its getting too annoying and will slowly rot.Â Â
> 
> But Thrash Metal is barely starting out and showing some signs of life in the underground, if you don't see it now, you'll be seeing it pretty soon.Â Â Not just here, all over the world!Â Â I saw a lot of bad ass bands popping out from places like Brazil, Mexico, Greece, the U.K., even Turkey.Â Â
> 
> ...




haha nice actually I thought the same about being in LA as well =p

Saw Fueled by Fire at the Whiskey a month ago, couldnt understand the singing, same guitar riffs over and over lol. 

here's some hardcore/emo/screamo for you. Local Bands which I know personally.

The Artery Foundation - Myspace.com/thearteryfoundation - not a band but a place where local bands sign up, they're trying to grow to be a recording label but are based in Sacramento and Los Angeles. And its working =)

DanceGavinDance - http://myspace.com/dancegavindance

It Prevails - Myspace.com/Itprevails

Catherine - Myspace.com/catherine

loads more but these are a few, 

everyone on the internet says that about the slowly rot part.. 

lol believe me its' here to stay and gonna be here for a looooong time

http://youtube.com/watch?v=cFwjlaMAXvI - Fueled by Fire

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CGb5CFGu2-I - the chariot

I prefer the bottom =p


----------



## Kazildarkeye (Apr 26, 2007)

My list of heavy&heavy metal bands looks like this...

Metallica
Iron Maiden
Megadeth
Queensryche
Sonata Arctica
Wasp
Deep Purple
AC/DC
Black Sabbath
Bruce Dickinson
Gillan
Rainbow
Zero Nine
Dio
Whitesnake
Graham Bonnet
Judas Priest
King Diamond
Van Halen
Saxon
Def Leppard
Helloween
Thin Lizzy
MotÃ¶rhead
Gamma Ray
MÃ¶tley CrÃ¼e
Peer GÃ¼nt
Rush
Status Quo...

Gotta say, you got a good taste of music.


----------



## brokenfox (Apr 26, 2007)

King_Raxxor said:
			
		

> Aikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King_Raxxor (Apr 28, 2007)

Lol, I like the fact how you have Testament on there.  Testament FTW.  BTW, Itreyu, i'm sorry man but i don't seem to have any interest in your music whatsoever.  

The only local hard-core band i would like is Antagonist.  But thats about it.  You might however like Bonded By Blood and Hexen.  I personally think they're alright for what they do, but i'll stick to these guys below ^^.  

BTW, nice add on the Fueled By Fire!  You lucky bastard, Metal Church was playing there too!!

Say hello to the NWOTM (New Wave Of Thrash Metal)  You have to check out these guys, they're amazing!  I'm gonna go see em this month on May 11 to Thrasho De Mayo!!





Merciless Death





These guys got signed on to Metal Blade Records!  Thats a sign.
Fueled By Fire Music Page


----------



## Aina3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ouch, I made a thread with this topic a few minutes ago X.X


----------



## Aina3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Very very favourite band: Dimmu Borgir.

Forever:

0- Arch Enemy
1- Deicide.
2- Children of Bodom.

Can change:

3- Impaled Nazarene.
4- Carpathian Forest.
5- Gorefest.
6- Aborym.
7- Gorgoroth.
8- Brutal Truth.
9- Cannibal Corpse.

Also I like this guys from the rock scene:

1- The doors.
2- Deep purple.
3- Iron Maiden.
4- Pink floyd.
5- El retorno de los brujos.
6- Mike Oldfield


----------



## Rebel-lion (May 17, 2007)

Sepultura!! Outstanding First metal band I really got into I got my self a copy of Chaos AD back when I was 12!!


----------



## Kazildarkeye (Oct 11, 2008)

Aina3 said:


> Very very favourite band: Dimmu Borgir.
> 
> Forever:
> 
> ...



Deep Purple and Iron Maiden are all heavy metal. PURPLE IS THE GREATEST!


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 11, 2008)

Me!

http://www.last.fm/user/shadesofice

Also, I have Destruction, Kreator, Sodom, Tankard, Gama Bomb, Toxic Holocaust, Exumer and possibly a few others made of thrash on the list. Witchtrap that is from Columbia is also badass, I recommend them!

Why don't you join the group in my sig if you have an FA page?

@Kazildarkeye: Did you really need to bump a year and a half old thread?


----------



## zaal (Oct 11, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Me!
> 
> http://www.last.fm/user/shadesofice
> 
> ...



Woohoo, I see Panzerchrist in there

Reno Kiilerich's drumming can hospitalize children


----------



## Magikian (Oct 11, 2008)

I sense necromancy is afoot.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

King_Raxxor said:


> I'm new here so hello all. Anyways, i'm wondering if there any speed metalheads (thrashers to be precise, but i use this term just incase some might be confused). Yeah, i'm a retro 80's thrasher (and yes, i do wear a vest, i think it would be cool if they had some fur/scaly patches on it cuz if they did, i'd put it on and wear it to Anthrocon this year lol) and i just looove music with speed, gives me a hard-on, XD! Anyone here that likes to thrash it up to old-school metallica or exodus?
> 
> And if your curious, theres a list of bands you guys should check out if your curious...........
> 
> ...


To lazy to make a list, so I borrowed yours, yeah I agree with some of these, have many more to...Rock on.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 24, 2008)

Join my group.


----------



## James Feral (Oct 27, 2008)

I've recently gotten into a ton of NWoBHM and 80's Thrash. I've always been a fan of power metal and hard rock, but the real gritty stuff from the early 80's has really piqued my interest. Maiden, Priest and all those other major bands, (minus Metallica and Megadeth), are pretty much a given, but a buncha bands I've delved deeply into recently;

...Power/Thrash/NWoBHM...
Annihilator
Fates Warning
Raven-big time with these guys
Savatage
Diamond Head
Angel Witch-omg yes
Armoured Saint
Y&T
XYZ
Leatherwolf-absolutley great
Blitzkrieg
Krokus
Accept-like AC/DC, but heavier w/less blues
Nightwish
Marshall Law
Obession
Tygers of Pan Tang
MSG
Saxon
Praying Mantis
Alcatrazz
Tank
Babylon AD
Dio-but thats a given
Heavy Pettin'-more pop-y
Lillian Axe
Loudness-fuckin great
Overkill
Queensryche


----------

